# Malibu Stealth 14 - first impressions



## grgrobards

I have been out on my new Malibu Stealth 14 three times, so I will give you my early impressions based upon anticipated questions.

How stable is it?
Very. I stood up in ruff chop and quickly sat back down because I knew it would throw me off, but I am certain that the kayak itself would not have turtled. The primary stablity is about as good as you will find and I believe in time I will be able to throw my cast net off the casting deck. ( I am 6' 4" @ 215lbs and 60 years old.

How does it paddle?
Better than I expected. If you really put everything you have into getting it going, it paddles like a pig. If you take slow easy strokes, it gets up and going right away. It tracks well and glides so that it is easy to maintain speed. Some have cautioned that it is hard to manuver in tight spots, but by using alternating strokes, I can pretty much turn it on its axis. Some have said it has a tendency to turn toward the wind, but I have not observed that with mine, and I have been in some pretty windy and ruff water.

Are the front rod holders useless?
I am glad they are there. The rear holders are best for trolling, but the front ones are handy to store one pole while fishing with another or while tending to the million things that you have to do while out fishing. I am pretty tall so they are easy for me to reach. One complaint is that your poles get in the way of paddling when in the front holders. They are, but if you shorten your strokes, just a little, they are not a problem at all.

With all the improvements Malibu has made, do the hatches still leak?
Yes. But this is relative. The Pelican Castaway I fished out of for a year and half seemed to pick up a gallon of water on the way to the bay. Each time I have had it out, the stealth picked up a couple of ounces, which were easily wiped up with a spounge. I would be a little concerned if I was spending the day in the surf, but with my kind of fishing, a couple of ounces is not going to make a difference when the kayak is rated at a 550lb payload.

Have you made any mods?
No. Bought it with pump installed in the live well, but havn't used it yet. It is stock otherwise except for a seat and a cooler. For me less is more.

Is it hard for an old man like you to transport, load and unload?
Not really. I use a bed extender on my Pick-up, lift one end up and slide it in. So far it has not been a problem.

That's it for now. I will try to answer any questions and let you guys know more as I get more experience with it.

Greg


----------



## Pokey Pogie

I'm glad you are enjoying your Stealth Greg! I know I love mine. Going from a Castaway to the Stealth is a HUGE difference isn't it? You say you already have the pump installed? If not I can send you some pics of I aerate mine, without drilling a huge hole in the bottom.


----------



## grgrobards

I ordered the stealth from kayak fishing supplies on line. They have a special running where the pump is installed free of charge. I do not have a battery for it yet. I am waiting to see how long baitfish will last with natural circulation first. I checked specs and comments on every kayak out there and decided on the stealth without being able to try it out first. No regrets. I think it is exactly what I wanted and I couldn't be happier.

Greg


----------



## daniel9829

I have been wanting to trade my X-Factor in for a Stealth. I have used it from North Alabama creeks out to the barges and it has never failed me and realy does not get much water in it couple of cup fulls. I am 6'1 and was at 360 lb and now down to 290. I have owned it since 2005. Great boats


----------



## grgrobards

I looked closely at the x-factor but the advantage of the casting platform and built in live well sold me on the stealth. I tried to buy mine from Amazon LLC so I could save a couple hundred bucks. They took my order, said it would take six to eight weeks and would not allow me to cancell. At about a month out their listing said the stealth was no longer available. I called and they assured me my order would be filled. At seven weeks I got an e-mail that said due to a technical error they had cancelled my order. So much for me being so cheap.

I could not find a Stealth 14 locally so I ordered mine from Kayak fishing supplies out of San Diago. They were very helpful and answered the lingering questions I had and installed the live well circulating system for free. Settled on the 14 over the 12 because of the bigger tank-well and a little added stability. I am glad I did because manuverability has not so far been the problem I feared. Hope you are able to make the trade, but if not, I think you still have a great boat.

Greg


----------



## Pokey Pogie

Just thought I would add some pics of how I aerate the bait tank on my Stealth 14 without drilling holes in the bottom of the hull.

I drilled a small hole a few inches below the top of the tank to put the bubbler hose through.










The bubbler goes in the right storage hatch.










I use a small rod float to run the bubbler hose through to keep the aerator from sitting on the bottom of the tank. It makes a little noise if it does sit on the bottom and the float keep it virtually silent.


----------



## grgrobards

Does it keep your bait alive all day?


----------



## grgrobards

by the way, the looks great - just wondering how well it works for you.


----------



## Pokey Pogie

It works great for me. I usually buy three dozen live shrimp in the morning and I might lose a half dozen during the day.


----------

